# How much is it worth?



## PapaBear434 (Mar 2, 2009)

Just thought I would put this out there for anyone who might know.

My squad is looking to sell a squad support truck.  Not an ambulance, mind you, but a big freaking truck loaded to the gills with equipment that is going with it.  Some old, some new.  Extrication tools, new turnout gear, and other things that we just don't want lying around anymore.

My question is, though:  Does anyone know how to get something like this appraised?  Who do you talk to in order to find out how much this thing is worth?  Are there companies that do this, or do you just have to negotiate it out with a potential buyer?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 2, 2009)

Honestly an auction might be best bet.  Odds are you guys value it much higher than the buyers do so do not be shocked when it stays low.  A way to get a general idea is to type in the info for it on google and see what they have sold for.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 2, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Honestly an auction might be best bet.  Odds are you guys value it much higher than the buyers do so do not be shocked when it stays low.  A way to get a general idea is to type in the info for it on google and see what they have sold for.



The captain honestly doesn't seem to care WHAT we get for it, so long as it offsets the price of our new ambulance just a little bit.  I think he said $25k, and he's happy.  But if we can get more, obviously, the better.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 2, 2009)

Put it up for sale on eBay with a reserve?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 2, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Put it up for sale on eBay with a reserve?



Good idea I have seen fire trucks and ambulances there and it gets you a large audience.  Thus more potential buyers including contractors.  Some old trucks lend themselves well for construction tools etc.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 2, 2009)

If it were up to me, I'd put it up for sale on eBay starting at .99 with a reserve.  I found that when selling ebays on ebay I ALWAYS got a higher selling price when starting the bids at .99.  I'm not sure if that's the case with vehicles, but your reserve price will save you on that one.


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 2, 2009)

Would you be better off selling the truck and gear seperately? That way like someone else mentioned above the truck could be also considered for non EMS/Fire companies.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 3, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> Would you be better off selling the truck and gear seperately? That way like someone else mentioned above the truck could be also considered for non EMS/Fire companies.



Maybe, but it looks kind of specialized.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 3, 2009)

You should consider getting in touch with your regional fire protection agency to see if they can advertise it locally. Local departments will know and understand WHAT it is, how it is used, and you are likely to end up with more $$, because it isnt being moved far.


----------



## burninghalogen (Mar 4, 2009)

You could also consider goin to www.govdeals.com and trying that I know my service sold a truck on there


----------



## gicts (Mar 4, 2009)

call around to local private agencies that buy used


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2009)

Look around at fire apparatus sales folks... even the dealer you bought the truck from.

Try these folks:
http://www.firetec.com/


----------



## Medresponse44 (Mar 15, 2009)

Firematic Truck sales or local agencies


----------

